# Should active duty military be allowed resident fees in all states?



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

ryan76chev said:


> Curious to here thoughts on whether or not active duty military should be allowed to purchase hunting and fishing licenses in all states at the resident price.


NO! Absolutely not!!!

Their should be a Military issue "general" hunting license/fishing license which is identical to what a local resident can buy but is valid in any state they are stationed in. Why should they have to pay for more then 1 license when they move from base to base?


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

active duty personnel should be able to get a liscense for free...in any state....just by showing and active military id....its the least we should do....


----------



## ryan76chev (Jan 12, 2006)

Dredly said:


> NO! Absolutely not!!!
> 
> Their should be a Military issue "general" hunting license/fishing license which is identical to what a local resident can buy but is valid in any state they are stationed in. Why should they have to pay for more then 1 license when they move from base to base?


Currently military members pay resident fees for the state they are stationed in. But if they were able to scrape up the money to go to another state for a trip why not be able to pay resident fees there also?


----------



## venison (Aug 29, 2006)

Anyone who's willing to lay down their life for me, to enjoy all we have, should have free licences everywhere providing they abide by the rules and regs. We wouldn't be able to hunt without those freedoms that are here because of over 200 years of self sacrifice.


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

YES, after all none of us would have the freedom to hunt without the brave men and women of our armed forces!!!

‘Land of the FREE, because of the BRAVE!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Being an Active Duty Marine I of course voted yes.

As of now in most states we can hunt for free while we are on leave as long as we are a resident of that state.

NJ does what the question asked, and allows any active duty, regardless of residence a license at resident prices. I'm not sure of any other states at this time.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Absolutely!!


They should also be allowed to use their assigned issued weapon system....:darkbeer:


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Fees*



ryan76chev said:


> Currently military members pay resident fees for the state they are stationed in. But if they were able to scrape up the money to go to another state for a trip why not be able to pay resident fees there also?


I'm not sure it's so much a question of _can_ they afford it, as much as it is, can I, as a resident, feel good about my state not extending a gesture to our armed forces personnel who may wish to hunt in my state? If they hunt here, they're supporting the economy in other ways. Is that enough? Who knows? :dontknow: Rich people can afford to pay higher taxes, but that doesn't meant that they should have a 60% tax bracket just because they're financially able to pay it. Just my thoughts, I don't know that it's the right thoughts... 

I don't exactly have staunch views one way or the other, but I wouldn't oppose it if the concept was introduced in our state. Or even a program where citizens can volunteer to cover an AD personnel's fees, should they find themselves able to go on a hunt in my state. I might be interested in doing something like that. That's just me, though...


----------



## ryan76chev (Jan 12, 2006)

jcmorgan31 said:


> Absolutely!!
> 
> 
> They should also be allowed to use their assigned issued weapon system....:darkbeer:


turkey hunt with a 240B? lmao:laser:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Eight years of active duty for me. 

I would have greatly appreciated spending resident fees in those states that I was not stationed in or where my permanent residence was listed. I think resident fees are appropriate because monies are still needed for the biologist, clerks, game wardens, etc in those states.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ryan76chev said:


> turkey hunt with a 240B? lmao:laser:


I was thinking more along the lines of a Barrett .50 cal......:tongue:


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

Give it to them for free...if they are willing to get their ****** shot off they deserve a free license.


----------



## stevekarns (Aug 6, 2006)

*Excellent point*

I'm glad to see all positive posts in here. I'm active duty Marine also. While in Iraq I did a chart up of what states offered what options. If I'm stationed in one state, resident of another, most states give me the resident fees for where I'm stationed, a few states even give a free license to residents returning to their home state while on leave. I'm a PA resident, and PA offers a $2 license to military members, stamps are normal price but the break on the $2 license sure helps out. So, before you go and buy a license check into what is given to us military folks. There are a few states that really hook us up!!!

Steve Karns
SSgt USMC


----------



## stevekarns (Aug 6, 2006)

*I'd love it*

I'd really love it to see the Military be able to puchase a United States license, we may not be rich, but we do get paid, so making us pay for it shouldn't be to bad, but with my job I travel a lot, hunting and fishing license fee's file up quickly. 6 months in this position and I've got 3 state hunting licenses, 7 state fishing license's, and paid for them all, most are 3 day permits for here and there.


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

I have to say yes but then I would have to ask this question...as some have sadi because of what they're doing for our country and saving our freedom but the question I would ask is ... what about the ones before them, didn't they do the same ? So where do we draw the line? Only the ones on active duty are the ones preserving our rights and deserve this ? What others did before them doesn't count ? This is a tough issue and before you ask. 
I served with the 101's Airborne.I went in the jungle.My father was a Marine on several Islands in WW 2,my Uncle (Army)was in Italy in WW 2 One son n law just retired From the Airforce and went overseas several times and my Youngest son n law is a officier in the Air Force. Why should only one of the preceding get a resident lic or free one?


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

cutter10x said:


> active duty personnel should be able to get a liscense for free...in any state....just by showing and active military id....its the least we should do....


Heck yes! As far as that goes....Retired military too!


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

SoreLoser said:


> Being an Active Duty Marine I of course voted yes.
> 
> As of now in most states we can hunt for free while we are on leave as long as we are a resident of that state.
> 
> NJ does what the question asked, and allows any active duty, regardless of residence a license at resident prices. I'm not sure of any other states at this time.


Tim, 
First off, THANKS for what you do. I spent 4yr 3 days in the Army myself, and I can tell you that OHIO gave me a free hunting license while on active duty, but I had to buy a deer permit. My leave papers WERE my legal license, and they DO still honor that. But I agree w/ Cutter, I think as an active duty Marine, Soldier, Airman, and even Sailor :wink:, an active duty ID should be recognized as a license, and non-draw permits should be available at resident rates, and if a AD military personel applies for a draw-permit, they should only have to pay resident fees, not the ridiculous NR fees that us "civilians" have to pay. 

:usa2: :usa2: :beer:

A couple salutes and a cold one for you guys still serving!!! :thumb:

and



BAArcher said:


> Heck yes! As far as that goes....Retired military too!


Forgot about you guys, I agree w/ this as well, especially if you dedicated 20yrs or more of your life to protecting and defending the freedoms of this country. Another "perk" that I would 100% support if I ever saw it on a ballot.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

I think it should be up to each state. In most states that they're stationed they get resident fees even if they aren't officially a resident of that state. I'm not so sure about states they have nothing to do with, but if the state wants to offer that, I'd support it. I did 6 1/2 years and unfortunately couldn't get away to hunt most of those years, so it really didn't affect me much.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

Resident fees no matter where they hunt. And if they served in Iraq they should get a tag in the states requiring them. A lot of sacrafice being given by or Military personnel the last few years.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

harleyryder said:


> I have to say yes but then I would have to ask this question...as some have sadi because of what they're doing for our country and saving our freedom but the question I would ask is ... what about the ones before them, didn't they do the same ? So where do we draw the line? Only the ones on active duty are the ones preserving our rights and deserve this ? What others did before them doesn't count ? This is a tough issue and before you ask.
> I served with the 101's Airborne.I went in the jungle.My father was a Marine on several Islands in WW 2,my Uncle (Army)was in Italy in WW 2 One son n law just retired From the Airforce and went overseas several times and my Youngest son n law is a officier in the Air Force. Why should only one of the preceding get a resident lic or free one?


Good question. I don't want any freebies. I was just doing my job. However, when I was active duty, my home of residence was often not the state I was stationed in. Therefore it would have been nice to be able to at least get resident pricing in state I was in. I'm for resident or free hunting in any state for active duty for this reason. I doubt very many veterans think they are "owed" anything after they get out.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Great point...*



jcmorgan31 said:


> Good question. I don't want any freebies. I was just doing my job. However, when I was active duty, my home of residence was often not the state I was stationed in. Therefore it would have been nice to be able to at least get resident pricing in state I was in. I'm for resident or free hunting in any state for active duty for this reason. I doubt very many veterans think they are "owed" anything after they get out.


...this was my thinking as well. That the reason for the original post (right, Ryan?), as it was relevant to AD personnel who are still moving around a lot and don't necessarily have control over where they happen to be residing at the time... or did I miss the point?  Wouldn't doubt that, either...:tongue:


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

Couldn't agree with you more Morgan. I think that it should be where their "permanent base" is they should get all the rights and privilages the same as residents do. And it should be a strict rule.I live next door to a AF base and have seen where some manage to get temp duty to another state during hunting season. But Yes they deserve to get the same resident lic where ever their Permanent base is.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

stevekarns said:


> I'd really love it to see the Military be able to puchase a United States license, we may not be rich, but we do get paid, so making us pay for it shouldn't be to bad, but with my job I travel a lot, hunting and fishing license fee's file up quickly. 6 months in this position and I've got 3 state hunting licenses, 7 state fishing license's, and paid for them all, most are 3 day permits for here and there.


Steve,

Like you I have obtained as much as 3 resident license's in the past in one year. It's is something that we can and rightfully should get away with doing. The system is unfortunately screwed up. If you look at the fine print for most states, you can not buy a resident license (military or not) without being a resident for longer than 6 months. Also in that fine print you will find something that says you can not legally obtain a resident license in (????)state if you currrently hold a resident license for another state. In all acutality we are REBELS and LAW BREAKERS and under any other circumstances we would be labeled as criminals right here on our very own AT.

I completely agree that there should be a Military License that is available and valid in all 50 states. The ACTIVE duty member would only have to purchase seperate tags or permits at RESIDENT prices.


----------



## ryan76chev (Jan 12, 2006)

Well the reason I brought it up is this- I am currently stationed at Ft Rucker, Alabama where I bought a hunting/fishing license at resident price even though I am legally an Oregon resident. A friend of mine is stationed at Ft. Benning, Georgia. He invited me over to hunt with him for a weekend so I went over there, but because I wasnt stationed in Georgia I had to pay non-resident price. It wasnt too bad because I just bought a 3 day license, and it was only a short drive. But it got me to thinking about when I visit family in say Texas or Idaho, that I would not be able to afford to hunt with them. Thats why i started the poll was to see if it would be something that would be supported. As far as extending it out to retirees and other vets I think it would be a great thing, just not all that feasible because as some said where do u cut it off? My thoughts were that it would be another great benefit for those that make the sacrifice to be on active duty, and possibly 20 yr+ retirees. Thanks for the input so far :darkbeer:


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

ryan76chev said:


> Well the reason I brought it up is this- I am currently stationed at Ft Rucker, Alabama where I bought a hunting/fishing license at resident price even though I am legally an Oregon resident. A friend of mine is stationed at Ft. Benning, Georgia. He invited me over to hunt with him for a weekend so I went over there, but because I wasnt stationed in Georgia I had to pay non-resident price. It wasnt too bad because I just bought a 3 day license, and it was only a short drive. But it got me to thinking about when I visit family in say Texas or Idaho, that I would not be able to afford to hunt with them. Thats why i started the poll was to see if it would be something that would be supported. As far as extending it out to retirees and other vets I think it would be a great thing, just not all that feasible because as some said where do u cut it off? My thoughts were that it would be another great benefit for those that make the sacrifice to be on active duty, and possibly 20 yr+ retirees. Thanks for the input so far :darkbeer:


I did 10yrs in the Amry, Korea, Iraq, Kuwait and I am 70% disabled thanks to Iraq, or you saying I should not get the same rights as someone who retired with 20yrs?
I know a lot of fellow soldiers who did 20+years and never saw a war, let alone fight one. 

Not trying to pat my own back, just stating we should leave it at ACTIVE DUTY in my opinion. Anything else and you would anger some groups.


----------



## ryan76chev (Jan 12, 2006)

Thats what I was trying to say Str8shot. If it wasnt limited to just active duty where would it stop. My thoughts are that it would be an added perk of being in the military, and I dont think it would be unfair to the states either since due to various deployments overseas or just training stateside many times the military misses out on hunting seasons anyways, so it would not put a dent in their revenue.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Dredly said:


> NO! Absolutely not!!!
> 
> Their should be a Military issue "general" hunting license/fishing license which is identical to what a local resident can buy but is valid in any state they are stationed in. Why should they have to pay for more then 1 license when they move from base to base?


PERFECT! ...as long as they are still held responsible for knowing the game laws where they are hunting.:wink:


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

I had to vote yes, after all, I am an 18 year sailor. I know almost every state will give a miliarty person stationed in their state the resident rate. MN, will give Home of Record personnel on leave with papers a free general hunting license, but you have to pay resident fees for big game. TX provides AD on leave with resident fee licenses. I believe WV does the same thing as does IA and KS. 

However, I know that NC does not unless you are stationed there. I had a friend that was from there and still payed state taxes there, but the GW gave him a ticket for not hunting with a Non-Resident license. 

If you know the laws of other states, please pass them along so I can distribute them to the guys and gals that work for me and want to go hunt back home. Thanks!


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

Str 8 shot said what I was trying to,Thank you.I still feel though that where you are permently stationed at you deserve and should get a resident lic,You cross a state line to visit a buddy then it's a non res.


----------



## Smitty77 (Aug 13, 2007)

Definately Yes. Here In Wisconsin We Get A Free Fishing/small Game License Every Year.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

This may have been said already:

If I could, I would allow veterans' ID (special code on DL) to be their hunting and fishing licsense....nationwide. epsi:


----------



## bass.deer (Oct 31, 2007)

My opinion:
Those in a combat area, Iraq, Afghanistan, Kuwait and back on leave should get free license for any state including any stamps to hunt anywhere just buy the resident tag.

Everyone else on active duty should get resident prices for any state they want to hunt.

Those states that have to draw like for elk, anyone in a combat area gets double draw credit/points for their time overseas. And they get to hang onto that credit/points until they use it for a hunt. Someone that has two years in Iraq would get 4 years credit/points and they may not decide to enter a draw to hunt for elk for 10 years but they still enter the draw with 4 years draw credit/points.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Smitty77 said:


> Definately Yes. Here In Wisconsin We Get A Free Fishing/small Game License Every Year.


Now that is awesome right there........


All I got to say is, If you don't like it and think it is "unfair" enlist and you too can have the option......... 

Then again, you might find yourself in the Homeland for only 3 hunting seasons since 2000 so you wouldn't even get to even use this "perk". :wink:


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

str_8_shot said:


> Not trying to pat my own back, just stating we should leave it at ACTIVE DUTY in my opinion. Anything else and you would anger some groups.


Anger some groups?.............
In a time where there are so many pointing fingers at our government for every fault in the system (from the war to hurricanes). I could give a rats azz about who objects to this! Tell them to just get in line with the rest of the liberals


----------



## oldbhtrnewequip (Dec 30, 2005)

ryan76chev said:


> Well the reason I brought it up is this- I am currently stationed at Ft Rucker, Alabama where I bought a hunting/fishing license at resident price even though I am legally an Oregon resident. A friend of mine is stationed at Ft. Benning, Georgia. He invited me over to hunt with him for a weekend so I went over there, but because I wasnt stationed in Georgia I had to pay non-resident price. It wasnt too bad because I just bought a 3 day license, and it was only a short drive. But it got me to thinking about when I visit family in say Texas or Idaho, that I would not be able to afford to hunt with them. Thats why i started the poll was to see if it would be something that would be supported. As far as extending it out to retirees and other vets I think it would be a great thing, just not all that feasible because as some said where do u cut it off? My thoughts were that it would be another great benefit for those that make the sacrifice to be on active duty, and possibly 20 yr+ retirees. Thanks for the input so far :darkbeer:


Ryan,

Here is what Maryland says

"*Maryland residents* serving in the United States Armed Forces and
stationed in Maryland must purchase a Resident Hunting License
before hunting, unless they are on official leave and possess a
copy of their official leave orders. Maryland residents serving in the
United States Armed Forces, while on official leave in Maryland,
do not need to purchase a hunting license, stamps, or DNR
Managed Hunt Permit except a Maryland Migratory Game Bird
Stamp, a federal Migratory Bird Hunting and Conservation Stamp,
and a Furbearer Permit. You must possess a copy of your official
leave orders while hunting and comply with the Hunter Education
and Safety Requirement (page 15)."

"*Any nonresident *serving in the United States Armed Forces
stationed in Maryland must purchase a Resident Hunting License
before hunting. Any nonresident serving in the United States
Armed Forces who is on leave in Maryland, but not stationed in
Maryland, must purchase a Nonresident Hunting License before
hunting."

I think we could do better. 

I think we should allow ANY Active Duty personnel from any state, while on leave, to buy a license for $1 where the dates are specifically tied their leave orders. The two reasons to do that are:

1.) ensure that any and all AD personnel know the deep appreciation of all Maryland residents for what OUR service members are doing for OUR country.

2.) we want to ensure that all safety practices 
are complied with for anyone hunting in our state. We should extend the requirement for any state sanctioned hunter safety training to all AD service members while hunting on leave. 

The $1 goes to the agent that processes the license. 

I have a call into my local state rep. Let's see if we can get this changed.

We have beautiful country here in Md, a lot of deer, great food, and friendly people. We'd love to have you.

Sincerely,

Pete


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

It almost sounds like a lot of people don't realize that if you are considered a resident of what ever state you are PERMANENTLY stationed in. Which entitles you to resident licenses.


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

*License*



Tracker12 said:


> Resident fees no matter where they hunt. And if they served in Iraq they should get a tag in the states requiring them. A lot of sacrafice being given by or Military personnel the last few years.


How about Afganastan (sp)? Plus, some people deploy to areas that are considered hostile duty but not a combat zone. What criteria would you use for them? I for one would support it for active duty anywhere.


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

*First of all*



str_8_shot said:


> I did 10yrs in the Amry, Korea, Iraq, Kuwait and I am 70% disabled thanks to Iraq, or you saying I should not get the same rights as someone who retired with 20yrs?
> I know a lot of fellow soldiers who did 20+years and never saw a war, let alone fight one.
> 
> Not trying to pat my own back, just stating we should leave it at ACTIVE DUTY in my opinion. Anything else and you would anger some groups.


Thanks for serving, and I'm sorry about your disabilty. Hope Uncle is taking better care of you than we usually hear.
Second, I believe in Ohio disabled vets, or maybe just ones awarded the Purple Heart can receive a free license. I have no problem with that, and would support it for all vets disabled while on AD


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

BAArcher said:


> Anger some groups?.............
> In a time where there are so many pointing fingers at our government for every fault in the system (from the war to hurricanes). I could give a rats azz about who objects to this! Tell them to just get in line with the rest of the liberals


I've walked that mile in there boots, the groups you might anger are Vets, if only active duty could hunt for free that would be find with me(as a disabled Vet) but when you say something like active duty and retirees you leave out a lot of vets-including disabled vets, does that sound fair???

I went to war ready to give my life for the country and almost did, now your saying that because now I'm disabled and not retired I shouldn't have any rights as a vet?


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

The Phantom said:


> Thanks for serving, and I'm sorry about your disabilty. Hope Uncle is taking better care of you than we usually hear.
> Second, I believe in Ohio disabled vets, or maybe just ones awarded the Purple Heart can receive a free license. I have no problem with that, and would support it for all vets disabled while on AD


Thanks, Kentucky lets me hunt for $5.00 a year, with a senior/disabled license.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

str_8_shot said:


> I've walked that mile in there boots, the groups you might anger are Vets, if only active duty could hunt for free that would be find with me(as a disabled Vet) but when you say something like active duty and retirees you leave out a lot of vets-including disabled vets, does that sound fair???
> 
> I went to war ready to give my life for the country and almost did, now your saying that because now I'm disabled and not retired I shouldn't have any rights as a vet?


Heck no, guys like you should be in the front of the line..............but your train of thought reminds me of where I work (Union job). That thought is "Why should they get something we we don't" It's everyone or nobody! Never mind the fact that we can't get certain skilled people down here due to low pay in that field.....Even if I did not get one as a disabled vet (70%), I would still be proud to hunt next to a young active duty solider using a free license....Might even buy the guy lunch!


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

I think that all Military, retired, disabled,etc. should have that right too pay the lowest fee. (resident) The money goes too support that area's enviroment. The men and women who are willing too lay down their lives for our freedoms deserve that without question. 
The only real question is how you get the Washington idots too pass a good law too do this and then put up with all the whinning from the states. I beleive it would promote hunting and fishing more military personal in all states if this were done. It can be nothing but good for all who serve and the people they protect.


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

Only in your home state or the state your stationed in. IMO


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

Florida has the best system for this,active duty and retired military can buy every lic. the state of FL has for 20.00 regaurdless of residency this is good, I have to pay around 100.00 for the same lic. but I'm not complainig these guys deserve more than they get, and disabled vets get a free lifetime lic.


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

str_8_shot said:


> Thanks, Kentucky lets me hunt for $5.00 a year, with a senior/disabled license.


Well why cannot the FED' s make staus quoe for all military. 
It does not matter if you are disabled they give their lives. So what's 5 bucks or free. Those who want makes this more than it is are those who hide behide the ones WHO TAKE THE FRONT. Yes I served as a elctrician in the Navy and I feel as I just did my job too learn a trade. I ask for nothing in return, Other than take care of those in the front lines. I GET NOTHING ,WANT NOTHING, I served my COUNTRY. I RECIEVED A GOOD TRADE TOO SUPPORT MY FAMILY
NUFF SAID :zip:


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

deepzak said:


> I had to vote yes, after all, I am an 18 year sailor. I know almost every state will give a miliarty person stationed in their state the resident rate. MN, will give Home of Record personnel on leave with papers a free general hunting license, but you have to pay resident fees for big game. TX provides AD on leave with resident fee licenses. I believe WV does the same thing as does IA and KS.
> 
> However, I know that NC does not unless you are stationed there. I had a friend that was from there and still payed state taxes there, but the GW gave him a ticket for not hunting with a Non-Resident license.
> 
> If you know the laws of other states, please pass them along so I can distribute them to the guys and gals that work for me and want to go hunt back home. Thanks!


I would expect any State to give any Active Duty Serviceperson a License at Resident Fee or less, any State they want to hunt in. Here in PA. I understand they can go and get doe tags for any management Unit, even if they were sold out already.

In Pa, Active Duty, PANG, Disabled Vets, and Reservists get a license for $2.00, if purchased from a Game Commision Office or a Co. Treasurer. I don't know what the fees are for Bear, Furtaker, Elk, or any other additional tags. 

That GW cited above was a D**K. I hope the Serviceperson Appealed it to a Judge.


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Sniper1 said:


> I would expect any State to give any Active Duty Serviceperson a License at Resident Fee or less, any State they want to hunt in. Here in PA. I understand they can go and get doe tags for any management Unit, even if they were sold out already.
> 
> In Pa, Active Duty, PANG, Disabled Vets, and Reservists get a license for $2.00, if purchased from a Game Commision Office or a Co. Treasurer. I don't know what the fees are for Bear, Furtaker, Elk, or any other additional tags.
> 
> That GW cited above was a D**K. I hope the Serviceperson Appealed it to a Judge.


He tried, but the NC regulations state that you must reside in the state for 90 days, or have active military orders stationing you in the state. He had to pay, unfortunately.


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

Military personnel should get resident fees as long as they are stationed in that state. In La. you have to be stationed here.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Dredly said:


> NO! Absolutely not!!!
> 
> Their should be a Military issue "general" hunting license/fishing license which is identical to what a local resident can buy but is valid in any state they are stationed in. Why should they have to pay for more then 1 license when they move from base to base?


Because licenses and rules are different everywhere. My son moved and moves about every three years when he is here and able to stay in one place longer when he volunteered for Korea, went to Afghanistan and more recently to Iraq.

Aloha..  :beer:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

As soon as they open up bases and other military only hunting areas to the public then they can get resident rates. Here in VA they have places to go only military can hunt. They also don't pay for auto tags or personal property tax but live here 365. You can't have your cake and eat it too. If you're paying fees and taxes residents pay, and your vehicles and other is listed same as a resident then I don't have any reason not to allow it. It's those that want to be residents in another state but want perks same as a resident.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

BigBirdVA said:


> As soon as they open up bases and other military only hunting areas to the public then they can get resident rates. Here in VA they have places to go only military can hunt. They also don't pay for auto tags or personal property tax but live here 365. You can't have your cake and eat it too. If you're paying fees and taxes residents pay, and your vehicles and other is listed same as a resident then I don't have any reason not to allow it. It's those that want to be residents in another state but want perks same as a resident.


Bigbird,
They do not pay some taxes and save a few bucks here and there but you would be expressing your opinion in German if the US forces had not been there paying a higher price then you could ever imagine...........Besides, military pay is much lower than their civilian counterparts.


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> As soon as they open up bases and other military only hunting areas to the public then they can get resident rates. Here in VA they have places to go only military can hunt. They also don't pay for auto tags or personal property tax but live here 365. You can't have your cake and eat it too. If you're paying fees and taxes residents pay, and your vehicles and other is listed same as a resident then I don't have any reason not to allow it. It's those that want to be residents in another state but want perks same as a resident.


I paid state taxes in NC for 10 years and didn't even live there, you think that’s fair? Most military bases allow civilians to hunt them it’s a quota hunt, like Fort Knox in Kentucky. If you want to hunt the base in VA, join up the Army’s hiring.

Our active duty soldiers deserve everything we can give them and MORE!!


----------



## Airhead (Dec 19, 2005)

BigBirdVA said:


> As soon as they open up bases and other military only hunting areas to the public then they can get resident rates. Here in VA they have places to go only military can hunt. They also don't pay for auto tags or personal property tax but live here 365. You can't have your cake and eat it too. If you're paying fees and taxes residents pay, and your vehicles and other is listed same as a resident then I don't have any reason not to allow it. It's those that want to be residents in another state but want perks same as a resident.


I was really surprised that 2 people voted "what about me", but I guess I shouldn't have been.

Maybe compulsory service would change that tune.

I love my country, but............ 

I'll leave it at that.

For the record, as a vet I don't expect or ask any special treatment.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> As soon as they open up bases and other military only hunting areas to the public then they can get resident rates. Here in VA they have places to go only military can hunt. They also don't pay for auto tags or personal property tax but live here 365. You can't have your cake and eat it too. If you're paying fees and taxes residents pay, and your vehicles and other is listed same as a resident then I don't have any reason not to allow it. It's those that want to be residents in another state but want perks same as a resident.


Camp Lejeune allowed Civilians to hunt on base, if they registered at the Base Game Warden's office and paid a nominal fee. The servicemen had to pay one too. The Game Laws were the same as N.C. Certain areas were always closed, like Impact Areas and thier buffer zones, and parts of the base being used for training on those days. You needed to find out what areas were open before you hunted. There was no fence around the Base. They even hold 3D shoots that are open to the public.
I lived in N.C. but was a PA resident of record, and paid State Taxes like every other PA resident. I had a NC Driver's License. Before that I had a Hawaii D.L. I was still paying PA Taxes.
Things get complicated when you serve in the Military. I guess you don't have that experience.
What Government Facilities do you lust to hunt? Camp David? Quantico? Ft Meade? Don't you realize there are reasons why it would be a stupid idea the average Joe Smuck Civilian come on bases with firearms? 
Didn't you hear about the Fort Dix Plot? 
You want to get a better chance at hunting a VA Military Base? Enlist!


----------



## plemaste (Jul 27, 2003)

Unless they've changed it(haven't looked recently) WV residents while on active duty in the military, can come home on leave and hunt w/o a license in WV, as long as they can prove residency prior to enlistment,(valid drivers license) and are carrying their leave or furlough papers on them while hunting.
As to hunting for resident rates while stationed in another state, sure, why not?


----------



## USMC8541 (Nov 26, 2007)

Im stationed 2700 miles away from my home. I get home to PA once a year and that is usually never around hunting season. I am asked to hunt different states closer to my base but at my income with a family I cannot afford liscense and tags. So usually I dont hunt most years. If I could get a liscense at resident price in all states I would likely get to hunt at least once a year.


----------



## ryan76chev (Jan 12, 2006)

BigBirdVA said:


> As soon as they open up bases and other military only hunting areas to the public then they can get resident rates. Here in VA they have places to go only military can hunt. They also don't pay for auto tags or personal property tax but live here 365. You can't have your cake and eat it too. If you're paying fees and taxes residents pay, and your vehicles and other is listed same as a resident then I don't have any reason not to allow it. It's those that want to be residents in another state but want perks same as a resident.


The bases are open to general public hunting. And thats all Im going to respond to so I dont get banned.


----------



## ryan76chev (Jan 12, 2006)

Sniper1 said:


> Camp Lejeune allowed Civilians to hunt on base, if they registered at the Base Game Warden's office and paid a nominal fee. The servicemen had to pay one too. The Game Laws were the same as N.C. Certain areas were always closed, like Impact Areas and thier buffer zones, and parts of the base being used for training on those days. You needed to find out what areas were open before you hunted. There was no fence around the Base. They even hold 3D shoots that are open to the public.
> I lived in N.C. but was a PA resident of record, and paid State Taxes like every other PA resident. I had a NC Driver's License. Before that I had a Hawaii D.L. I was still paying PA Taxes.
> Things get complicated when you serve in the Military. I guess you don't have that experience.
> What Government Facilities do you lust to hunt? Camp David? Quantico? Ft Meade? Don't you realize there are reasons why it would be a stupid idea the average Joe Smuck Civilian come on bases with firearms?
> ...


:RockOn::77: beautifully stated


----------



## KODIAK7 (Nov 28, 2007)

Active Duty should be given a resident lisc free of charge.


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

*Just for everyones info.......*

VA does have bases open to the public. They must pay the base hunting fee like military personnel, but they are open to the public. FT. A.P. Hill, Quantico, and I believe Yorktown Naval Weapons Station are open to the public off the top of my head. I believe the base's that BigBirdVA is refering to are the local ones around the Norfolk area (Oceana, Dam Neck, Fentress Air Field, Northwest Annex). The main reason that these are closed to the public is that they either hold sensitive information, or are on military airfields. Not to mention that these areas are not that big to begin with, so the base Commanding Officer has set priority to Active Duty personnel. A civilian can hunt these bases if they are escorted by AD personnel.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Active military should NOT get a discount in ANY state! They should be able to show their militay I.D. And receive a FREE hunting permit anywhere they want to hunt. They deserve more than a free license and if the each state wants to be greedy they should remember we wouldn't have the freedom to do anything if these men and woman weren't fighting for us evertyday while we are here enjoying life.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

While I certainly appreciate your sentiment, having a boy in the military right now myself, it will hurt some states financially for their programs. What I wouldn't object to, would be to have a reimbursement to states who discount the military or decide themselves to waive fees and licenses from the Feds.

Aloha..  :beer:


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

They should have one that works in any state they might be in.


----------

